# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Τι ράτσα είναι;;;

## krisp

Χαιρετώ την παρέα, σας διαβάζω εδώ και λίγο καιρό χωρίς να έχω συμμετάσχει ακόμα σε συζητήσεις...
Θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε στην αναγνώριση του καναρινιού μου που είχε έρθει πέρσυ στο μπαλκόνι μου και αφού του άνοιξα την πόρτα του κενού κλουβιού μου μπήκε κατευθείαν μέσα...
Νομίζω πως είναι αχάτης κόκκινου μωσαϊκού ίσως και χιονέ... Δεν ξέρω, σχετικά πρόσφατα έχω μάθει ότι υπάρχουν τόσες ράτσες στα καναρίνια...
Θέλω να μάθω ώστε να του βρω και ένα κατάλληλο ταίρι αν και λίγο αργοπορημένα...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Χρηστο ειναι πολυ ομορφο!! να το χαιρεσαι!!! εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το ειδος του. αλλα απο το δαχτυλιδι του μπορεις να βρεις τον εκτροφεα του και να μαθεις τα ειδη των καναρινιων που εκανε εκτροφη, το αρθρο εδω Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά και περνα και μια βολτα απο εδω.. Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε.

----------


## orion

κάτι σε αχάτη μου κάνει εμένα...  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφο!!! Να το χαιρεσε!!!

----------


## krisp

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, το δαχτυλίδι λέει: GR 00 E11 2083  :: 
Μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι;;;
Μου αρέσει κι εμένα πολύ, συν ότι έχει πολύ δυνατή φωνή γι' αυτό και θέλω να το ζευγαρώσω...
Και θέλω να πάρω μια σωστή κανάρα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι του '11 απο Ελλαδα.. τα αλλα δεν ξερω!

----------


## krisp

> Ειναι του '11 απο Ελλαδα.. τα αλλα δεν ξερω!


Αυτό φανταζόμουν κι εγώ... Ξέρει κάποιος άλλος κάτι;
Προτάσεις για θηλυκό;

----------


## jk21

Ειναι μαλλον πρωην μελος του ΕΛΚΕ γιατι δεν υπαρχει στην παρουσα λιστα στο ιστολογιο του συλλογου .Ισως αποχωρησε για καποιο αλλο συλλογο 

οπως και να εχει ως προς την ρατσα θα μας πουνε πιο εμπειροι στα χρωματος ,αλλα μαλλον καπου αναμεσα σε αυτα ,αλλα με οχι καλα βαμμενο το κοκκινο
  ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ


   ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΙΟΝΕ

 
   ΜΑΥΡΟ ΠΑΣΤΕΛ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΙΟΝΕ







δινω περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες στο τελευταιο

----------


## krisp

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχε ασχοληθεί ο πατέρας μου τελευταία και του είχε βάλει κίτρινη αυγοτροφή... :Mad0039: 
Σκούρο σαν τα δυο πρώτα δεν νομίζω να ήταν όσο το έχω, βέβαια δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι άλλο για βάψιμο εκτός από την αυγοτροφή και καμιά κόκκινη πιπεριά ή καρότο που μπορεί να του δώσω...

----------


## jk21

οι κιτρινες μπισκοτοτροφες δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ,αλλα δεν φταιει για το χρωμα του .τα μη βαμμενα με χρωστικη (κανθαξανθινη ) ειναι λογικο να μην ειναι εντονα κοκκινα 

αν θες κατι ισχυρο σχετικα αλλα φυσικο ,δοκιμασε με τοματοπελτε   Λυκοπένιοσσε αυτη τη συνταγη  
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*με την τροποποιηση που γραφω για τα καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα (στις περιοδους που απαγορευονται κιτρινες χρωστικες ) 

κοκκινη πιπερια δινε αρκετα συχνα .Ας δουμε βεβαια και στην πορεια (σιγουρα θα μας πουνε και πιο εμπειρα παιδια ) τι ακριβως ρατσα ειναι

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα την παλια φωτογραφια του,που εβαλες στο ποστ του καλωσορισματος .Εχει κοκκινο παραγοντα στο φτερωμα σιγουρα ,αλλα αβαφο εντελως βλεπω οτι εχει και κιτρινο .Νομιζω ειναι μιξη καποιων ρατσων ή και οχι καθαρη μια ρατσα .... για να φτασει οπως ειναι σημερα ,μαλλον του εχει  δωσει ο πατερας σου  ειτε χρωστικη ειτε κοκκινη (λεγομενη ) βιταμινη και οχι κιτρινη .Δεν ειμαι βεβαια και σιγουρος γιατι δεν εχω δει τις πιο πανω ρατσες που σου εβαλα αβαφες

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Για κοινο μου κανει.. δεν ξερω, απλα λεω, διοτι ο Καρακωνσταντακης εχει ενα παρομοιο στη κλουβα του! (μη με βαρεσετε!) Σιγουρα ομως ειναι μιξ με καποιο ρατσας!

----------


## krisp

Από τότε που το έχω, του δίνω μόνο Gold Patee Red που έχει Canthaxanthin...
Ειδικά με την πτερόροια εξαφανίστηκε το κίτρινο...
Απλά τελευταία του είχε βάλει ο πατέρας μου το κίτρινο Gold Patee που δίνουμε στα άλλα και έχω την εντύπωση ότι θάμπωσε λίγο το κόκκινο...

----------


## jk21

αν πριν το παρεις (στην αρχικη φωτο ) ειχε δεχθει σε εποχη βαψιματος (προηγουμενη πτεροροια ) κιτρινη χρωστικη (απο κιτρινες μπισκοτοτροφες ) ισως τελικα το κιτρινο να ηταν απο εκει.Δεν ειμαι εμπειρος στα χρωματος ... θα σου πουνε τα παιδια

----------


## lefteris13

Το πουλι ανηκε σε ατομο που δεν ηταν σε συλλογο-επισημος εκτροφεας, ενας οποιοσδηποτε οπως εμεις που πηρε και εβαλε στα πουλια του δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου πριν 2 χρονια-αν δεν κανω λαθος.και τα δικα μου φετινα κλειστου τυπου που πηρα απο πετ σοπ λενε πχ GR 00 G13 5699, οταν βλεπεις και κωδικο πουλιου κατι χιλιαδες εκει παραπεμπει

----------


## jk21

εχεις δικιο ... τα δευτερο κομματι ειναι 00 (αρα οχι συλλογου )  και το τριτο Ε11 (μπερδεψα αυτο που ειναι η διαμετρος Ε=2.9 και το ετος 11  )

----------


## georgekouk

Καλησπέρα.
Το πουλί είναι αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό αρσενικό. Δεν είναι βαμμένο σωστά κατά την διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας. Επίσης έχει πολύ φαιομελανίνη στο πτέρωμα του, (στην πλάτη) και έχει από την άλλη πολύ λιπόχρωμα (χρωματισμένη επιφάνεια) τόσο στο στήθος που φτάνει ώς την αμάρα, αλλά και η μάσκα του τραβάει πολύ και πίσω και κάτω. Δεν είναι - ήταν πουλί για έκθεση. Είναι ένα πουλί που θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να βγάλει απογόνους για έκθεση με επιλεκτικά ζευγαρώματα, αυτού και των απογόνων του, έτσι ώστε να φτάσει στα στάνταρς για έκθεση. Για ένα φίλο χομπίστα όμως με αγάπη για τα πουλιά είναι μια χαρά. Μία παρατήρηση ακόμα αν επιτρέπεται. Βγάλε το γυαλόχαρτο από την πατήθρα. Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα θετικό.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ειναι μαλλον πρωην μελος του ΕΛΚΕ γιατι δεν υπαρχει στην παρουσα λιστα στο ιστολογιο του συλλογου .Ισως αποχωρησε για καποιο αλλο συλλογο 
> 
> οπως και να εχει ως προς την ρατσα θα μας πουνε πιο εμπειροι στα χρωματος ,αλλα μαλλον καπου αναμεσα σε αυτα ,αλλα με οχι καλα βαμμενο το κοκκινο
>   ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ
> 
> 
>    ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΙΟΝΕ
> 
>  
> ...



ΑΑΑΑ!!!! Ρε  jk21  εισαι  .....

----------


## jk21

Ηλια δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις ,αλλα αν εννοεις οτι επεσα σε ολα εξω ,να σου υπενθυμισω οτι ανεφερα οτι δεν εχω πειρα στα χρωματος (αν ηξερες θα μπορουσες να εχεις πει τη δικια σου γνωμη )  και το οτι βγηκα λαθος ,ηταν τελικα μια καλη ευκαιρια ,να εχουμε τη γνωμη του Γιωργου που μας ειπε οχι μονο τη σωστη απαντηση ,αλλα ανελυσε και τα χαρακτηριστικα του πουλιου !

εγω δεν εχω την εμπειρια να αναγνωρισω σε αυτο το πουλακι




οτι ανηκει σε αυτη τη ρατσα  (αχατης κοκκινος μωσαικο)  .Ο Γιωργος και ο Βασιλης ο ΧΧΧ εκτρεφουν το ειδος και το ξερουν και αβαφο

----------


## Gardelius

Εγω όταν δεν ξέρω φίλτατε ....ΔΕΝ μιλαω...!!!! Σ  αντίθεση με κατι άλλους!!

----------


## krisp

> Καλησπέρα.
> Το πουλί είναι αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό αρσενικό. Δεν είναι βαμμένο σωστά κατά την διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας. Επίσης έχει πολύ φαιομελανίνη στο πτέρωμα του, (στην πλάτη) και έχει από την άλλη πολύ λιπόχρωμα (χρωματισμένη επιφάνεια) τόσο στο στήθος που φτάνει ώς την αμάρα, αλλά και η μάσκα του τραβάει πολύ και πίσω και κάτω. Δεν είναι - ήταν πουλί για έκθεση. Είναι ένα πουλί που θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να βγάλει απογόνους για έκθεση με επιλεκτικά ζευγαρώματα, αυτού και των απογόνων του, έτσι ώστε να φτάσει στα στάνταρς για έκθεση. Για ένα φίλο χομπίστα όμως με αγάπη για τα πουλιά είναι μια χαρά. Μία παρατήρηση ακόμα αν επιτρέπεται. Βγάλε το γυαλόχαρτο από την πατήθρα. Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα θετικό.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις, το "γυαλόχαρτο" είναι της Vitakraft, το πήρα δοκιμαστικά είναι χαρτόνι με κολλημένη άμμο πάνω όπως τα χαρτιά με άμμο που είναι για τον πάτο του κλουβιού... Λες να κάνει κακό;
Όσο για τον jk21 το είπε ο άνθρωπος ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος, υπάρχει κάποιο παρελθόν που δεν γνωρίζω;;;
Όπως και να έχει η γνώμη του georgekouk μετράει περισσότερο μιας και εκτρέφει τη συγκεκριμένη ράτσα και φάνηκε και από τη σιγουριά του...

Άρα για κανάρα να ψάξω την ίδια ράτσα, ε;
Δεν πάω για διαγωνισμό βασικά , τουλάχιστον φέτος για την εμπειρία...
Τι τιμή θεωρείται καλή για κανάρα της συγκεκριμένης ράτσας;

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Καλησπέρα.
> Το πουλί είναι αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό αρσενικό. Δεν είναι βαμμένο σωστά κατά την διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας. Επίσης έχει πολύ φαιομελανίνη στο πτέρωμα του, (στην πλάτη) και έχει από την άλλη πολύ λιπόχρωμα (χρωματισμένη επιφάνεια) τόσο στο στήθος που φτάνει ώς την αμάρα, αλλά και η μάσκα του τραβάει πολύ και πίσω και κάτω. Δεν είναι - ήταν πουλί για έκθεση. Είναι ένα πουλί που θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να βγάλει απογόνους για έκθεση με επιλεκτικά ζευγαρώματα, αυτού και των απογόνων του, έτσι ώστε να φτάσει στα στάνταρς για έκθεση. Για ένα φίλο χομπίστα όμως με αγάπη για τα πουλιά είναι μια χαρά. Μία παρατήρηση ακόμα αν επιτρέπεται. Βγάλε το γυαλόχαρτο από την πατήθρα. Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα θετικό.


αυτα ειναι ποστ. Γιωργο συνεχισε να μας δινεις τετοιες χαρες   :Party0028:

----------


## georgekouk

Χαχαχα. Μου θυμίζεις εμένα πριν κάποια...δεκαετία..ή και περισσότερο. Είναι γυαλόχαρτο όπως και αυτό για τον πάτο. Δεν κάνει καλό γιατί όταν πατάει επάνω τρίβει τα δάκτυλά του εσωτερικά που είναι μαλακά και τα τραυματίζει. Ακόμα όταν ξύνεται στην πατήθρα δεν ξύνει μόνο το ράμφος του αλλά και το πρόσωπό του, οπότε και εκεί έχεις πιθανότητες τραυματισμών. Με τον jk21 δεν έχω κανένα παρελθόν...κακό. Εγώ διατύπωσα την άποψή μου. Δεν την έβαλα σε καμμία ζυγαριά με κανενός άλλου για να αποδείξω την βαρύτητά της. Κάνεις όμως ένα βασικό λάθος στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα.
Δεν είναι η τιμή που παίζει ρόλο αλλά η γνώση της ράτσας και τι λείπει από το δικό σου ή τι έχει πολύ όπως σου είπα και ψάχνεις το αντίθετο. Η τιμή έχει το ποσοστό της στην επιλογή και όχι μόνο πουλιού, αλλά η ποιότητα είναι που προηγείται των πάντων. Η αρχή το ξαναλέω είναι η ΓΝΩΣΗ της ράτσας.
Επειδή όμως είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα θεωρηθεί αναπάντητη η ερώτηση. Οι τιμές παίζουν από 30€ έως και 200€. Εγώ έχω αγοράσει και πιο ακριβά αλλά πάντα σύμφωνα με αυτό που μου έλειπε και με κριτήρια όπως σου είπα παραπάνω. Έχω πληρώσει και λιγότερα από εκτροφέα που είχε πουλιά πολύ βαμμένα, και μου έδωσε τα καλύτερα, που είχε για πούλημα, επειδή δεν ήξερε τη ράτσα. Και όταν του το είπα ότι κάνει λάθος και αυτά έπρεπε να κρατήσει αυτά που πούλαγε, με είπε και άσχετο με τη ράτσα γιατί απλά δεν ήμουν "όνομα". Και σίγουρα δεν είμαι από αυτούς που το παίζουν ... lila paouse, ..με ...ονοματεπώνυμο. (Για τους παλιότερους.)

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ δεν αναφερεται σε σενα ο Χρηστος ,αλλα μαλλον στην συζητηση με τον Ηλια
 :wink:

----------


## krisp

> Χαχαχα. Μου θυμίζεις εμένα πριν κάποια...δεκαετία..ή και περισσότερο. Είναι γυαλόχαρτο όπως και αυτό για τον πάτο. Δεν κάνει καλό γιατί όταν πατάει επάνω τρίβει τα δάκτυλά του εσωτερικά που είναι μαλακά και τα τραυματίζει. Ακόμα όταν ξύνεται στην πατήθρα δεν ξύνει μόνο το ράμφος του αλλά και το πρόσωπό του, οπότε και εκεί έχεις πιθανότητες τραυματισμών. Με τον jk21 δεν έχω κανένα παρελθόν...κακό. Εγώ διατύπωσα την άποψή μου. Δεν την έβαλα σε καμμία ζυγαριά με κανενός άλλου για να αποδείξω την βαρύτητά της. Κάνεις όμως ένα βασικό λάθος στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα.
> Δεν είναι η τιμή που παίζει ρόλο αλλά η γνώση της ράτσας και τι λείπει από το δικό σου ή τι έχει πολύ όπως σου είπα και ψάχνεις το αντίθετο. Η τιμή έχει το ποσοστό της στην επιλογή και όχι μόνο πουλιού, αλλά η ποιότητα είναι που προηγείται των πάντων. Η αρχή το ξαναλέω είναι η ΓΝΩΣΗ της ράτσας.
> Επειδή όμως είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα θεωρηθεί αναπάντητη η ερώτηση. Οι τιμές παίζουν από 30€ έως και 200€. Εγώ έχω αγοράσει και πιο ακριβά αλλά πάντα σύμφωνα με αυτό που μου έλειπε και με κριτήρια όπως σου είπα παραπάνω. Έχω πληρώσει και λιγότερα από εκτροφέα που είχε πουλιά πολύ βαμμένα, και μου έδωσε τα καλύτερα, που είχε για πούλημα, επειδή δεν ήξερε τη ράτσα. Και όταν του το είπα ότι κάνει λάθος και αυτά έπρεπε να κρατήσει αυτά που πούλαγε, με είπε και άσχετο με τη ράτσα γιατί απλά δεν ήμουν "όνομα". Και σίγουρα δεν είμαι από αυτούς που το παίζουν ... lila paouse, ..με ...ονοματεπώνυμο. (Για τους παλιότερους.)


ΟΚ, το γυαλόχαρτο θα βγει αύριο τότε...

Όπως είπε και jk21 δεν είπα ότι τον κατηγόρησες...
Όσο για τη βαρύτητα αυτό το κρίνω εγώ γιατί ο άνθρωπος είπε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος και μου έδειξε παρεμφερείς ράτσες με αυτή που με διαβεβαίωσες ότι είναι και καλά έκανε... Απλά επειδή ασχολείσαι με το αντικείμενο, η γνώμη σου μετράει παραπάνω, στο συγκεκριμένο τουλάχιστον θέμα...
Τέλος για την τιμή μια ιδέα περισσότερο ήθελα για να ξέρω...
Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά τα μειονεκτήματα του Rio είναι:
1)Έχει πολύ κόκκινο στο στήθος
2)Στην πλάτη έχει μια κοκκινωπή απόχρωση ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε(θα έπρεπε να είναι μαύρο-γκρι-άσπρο; )
3)Έχει επίσης και παραπάνω κόκκινο στη μάσκα...
Άρα το θηλυκό που ψάχνω θα πρέπει:
1)Να μην έχει καθόλου κόκκινο στο στήθος
2)Να είναι καθαρό από κόκκινο στην πλάτη
3)Να είναι πιο μικρή η μάσκα του
Σωστά το σκέφτομαι;;;;
Υπάρχει κάπου μια περιγραφή της ράτσας;;;;

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ αυτο που με ειχε κανει να αποκλεισω τον αχατη κοκκινο μωσαικο  ,οταν εψαχνα και προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω την ρατσα του πουλιου του Χρηστου ,ηταν η ελλειψη των ραβδωσεων απο την κατω μερια του πουλιου ,οπως διακρινουμε και στην πιο κατω φωτο .Αυτο γιατι συμβαινει; δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν;

----------


## georgekouk

Συγκρίνεις ένα yuko, με μία BMW τη δεδομένη στιγμή. (Συγγνώμη για το χαρακτηρισμό). Ναι θα έπρεπε να έχει όσο το δυνατόν πιο πολλές ραβδώσεις να το πώ και εγώ έτσι απλά, και λιγότερο κόκκινο, ελαφρώς εμφανιζόμενο. 


Κάτι σαν αυτή πρέπει να βρείς. Εδώ είναι άβαφη αλλά και μετά το βάψιμο κάπως έτσι ήταν.

----------


## krisp

> Ναι θα έπρεπε να έχει όσο το δυνατόν πιο πολλές ραβδώσεις να το πώ και εγώ έτσι απλά, και λιγότερο κόκκινο, ελαφρώς εμφανιζόμενο.





Ευχαριστώ, έβαλα άλλες τρεις φωτογραφίες για να έχετε άποψη και για τις άλλες πλευρές...
Άρα αυτό που ψάχνω δεν είναι κοντά στο πρότυπο τις ράτσας, σωστά;
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μου ζητήσουν πολλά, λογικά, ε;
Δεν το λέω από θέμα τσιγκουνιάς, αλλά για να μην με πιάσουν κορόιδο λόγω απειρίας...
********************************************

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο καταλαβα τι λες ... αν ηταν πουλι κοντα στα προτυπα της ρατσας θα επρεπε να εχει .Απλα δεν ειναι οποτε ...

----------


## georgekouk

Να μη ξεχνάμε και 2-3- πράγματα.
Το πουλί έχει περάσει 2 πτερόρροιες και κατά συνέπεια έχει βαφτεί περισσότερο στα φτερά πτήσης. 
Έχει πολύ όπως προείπα διάχυση του λιποχρώματος.
Έχει πολύ φαιομελανίνη. (Καφετίζει).
Η διόρθωση γίνεται με όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στα πρότυπα πουλί θηλυκό. Και πάλι θέλει αγώνα.
Η τιμή είναι σχετική. Νομίζω το ανάλυσα. Το να πέσεις θύμα απάτης δεν αποκλείεται αν δεν ξέρεις τι ζητάς. Από την άλλη δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα άριστο θηλυκό και να το "χαραμίσεις" ζευγαρώνοντας το με το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι. Προσωπική μου άποψη.

----------


## krisp

> Να μη ξεχνάμε και 2-3- πράγματα.
> Το πουλί έχει περάσει 2 πτερόρροιες και κατά συνέπεια έχει βαφτεί περισσότερο στα φτερά πτήσης. 
> Έχει πολύ όπως προείπα διάχυση του λιποχρώματος.
> Έχει πολύ φαιομελανίνη. (Καφετίζει).
> Η διόρθωση γίνεται με όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στα πρότυπα πουλί θηλυκό. Και πάλι θέλει αγώνα.
> Η τιμή είναι σχετική. Νομίζω το ανάλυσα. Το να πέσεις θύμα απάτης δεν αποκλείεται αν δεν ξέρεις τι ζητάς. Από την άλλη δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα άριστο θηλυκό και να το "χαραμίσεις" ζευγαρώνοντας το με το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι. Προσωπική μου άποψη.


Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, αυτό που θα ψάξω λοιπόν είναι ένα πουλί σε λογική τιμή, μιας και θα είναι και η πρώτη μου απόπειρα... Εντάξει, έχει τα σφάλματά του αλλά μην το ζευγαρώσω και με κοινό, καλά δεν λέω;
Τουλάχιστον να είναι της ίδιας ράτσας...
Περισσότερο για να δω πως είναι και αν όλα πάνε καλά, το φθινόπωρο το ψάχνω πιο σωστά...
Απλά το θέμα είναι μην μου δώσουν άλλα αντ' άλλων και πάρω ακόμα χειρότερο...

----------


## xXx

*Πρότυπα λιποχρωμικών μωσαικών καναρινιών*

εδώ θα δεις πώς πρέπει να είναι βαμμένο ένα τέτοιο πουλί

----------

